# New Small Loft For White Birds



## jeff rose (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all, here's the new loft and aviary for white bird breeders (Mortvedts). We still have to add a bit more trim,hardware but at least the birds can start enjoying it. My wife is doing the painting.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks nice keep up the good work


----------



## gem023 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice 
I hope I could have one like yours someday.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Look ok. BUT I would think about securing the lower half of the opened area to make it more animal proof


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

re lee said:


> Look ok. BUT I would think about securing the lower half of the opened area to make it more animal proof


You could consider a cover(made of wood) that could be taken off in the morning and put back on at night. That said, your new loft looks great.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, it is niiiiiice.

It just inspired me to touch my White Homer loft a little.


I am going to relocate it and add a bigger flight.


----------



## jeff rose (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank's all. Glad you like it. I do appreciate the input and like the idea of adding a wood cover that could be put on at night and taken off during the day.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Very nice!! Love the view also. Big open sky!! Here in WV we have lots of boulders in our landscape, but trees and hills hide them. Loft looks great!!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Very Good looking loft, they must be enjoying it!
Good work


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this. I wish I had nothing else to do in my life than build loft after loft and fill them with birds, lol. If I did live that life I start building this tomorrow.


----------

